
Google boss apologizes after ads shown on extremist videos - jennytodavchych
http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/20/technology/google-youtube-uk-hate-speech/index.html
======
jwtadvice
Yeah, that's nice PR.

Currently there is a partnership between the major infrastructure providers
and the Federal government to remove, discourage and defund content that has
national security implications.

This theoretically includes news, such as the Snowden Documents, which
Facebook did not allow people to share on their timelines during the height of
the scandal.

What are the boundaries of censorship?

It should be noted that while "extremist content" provokes images of
beheadings, the very vast majority of content put out by those suffering and
fighting on terrorist/freedom-fighter side (insurgent side) in the middle
east, for example, is positive and are messages about their condition, what
life could be like without dictatorship or foreign intervention, or about
piety, family or society.

This content is censored in addition to the more brutal but less frequent
content equally. But it's more controversial to specify this. So broad strokes
are used to identify "extremist content".

Similar programs are underway to control the spread of perspectives by people
in Russia, China, even Turkey or Israel and others.

There has been no public debate and under the Trump Administration there isn't
likely to be.

